# Technobase oder Rautemusik?



## Renox1 (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Mich würde mal interessieren welches Internetradio ihr beim zocken oder anderen Tätigkeiten hört?

Technobase und Rautemusik sind ja sehr beliebt, welches findet ihr besser?

mfG


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2012)

Öhm...keins von beidem!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Februar 2012)

1. Gehört das eher hier rein http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/249-musik-tv-und-kino/
2. Keins von den beiden genannten :S


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2012)

1. Verschoben
2. Keins von den genannten. Höre aber entweder immer http://www.somafm.com die Groove Salad oder Space Station Streams oder http://www.bassdrive.com Drum 'n Bass.


----------



## painschkes (12. Februar 2012)

_Da ich einen DJ bei Rautemusik kenne - eher Rautemusik - Technobase war vor Jahren zu meiner CSS mal "In" - ist das heute noch so?

Bin eher auf/bei Top100Station unterwegs ;-)_


----------



## Arosk (12. Februar 2012)

Früher Rautemusik dann Technobase, jetzt bei Technobase geblieben, aber TB eigentlich eher selten, eher http://www.chronixradio.com/


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Februar 2012)

Keins von beiden, da mir die super tollen "Grußbox Grüße" auf die (sorry) Eier gehen. Jedes mal läuft ein Lied dabei was ich eigentlich ohne Grüße hören will. Außerdem mir gehen die DJ's auf die Nerven, die um Facebook-, Youtube-, oder sonstige Likes, Favoriten und Abonnenten betteln.

Zur Zeit höre ich (wenn ich mir schon Internetradio gönne):

Hardcore - DIGITALLY IMPORTED - DJ mixes, hard dance and NuNRG!
Adresse: http://80.94.69.106:6074/

Ohne Grußbox Grüße und Werbung nur zwischen den Tracks.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Februar 2012)

nix, ich höre meine eigene playlist im foobar.


----------



## MoK (26. Februar 2012)

war früher bei rautemusik.funky ... ansich netter laden aber jay jay hat ziemlich derb einen weg.... 

technobase kenn ich die leitung und hasse sie :> aber empfehle jedem hier die multimodal radio show von meinem kollegen dem rafael silesia  

ich hör fast garkeine internetradio mehr da ich lieber meine 140 stunden mixtape playlist rauf und runter daddel


----------

